# [achat leboncoin] d'un mbpro neuf MAIS facture fausse!



## rexon (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!

tout d'abord je tiens à vous remercier pour l'attention que vous porterez à mon topic!


Alors voilà, je vais vous exposer mon problème...
J'ai acheté tout à l'heure mon tout premier mbpro (i7/4go/750/hd3000) pour mes études!
Tout se passe bien avec le vendeur, il me donne la facture, le macbook est vraiment neuf de neuf (non ouvert) je l'ouvre, je l'active à mon nom etc... tout se passe bien donc je paie le vendeur (c'est mieux ^^'). 

Sauf que sur le sur le trajet du retour je me pose une question et je regarde si la facture correspond bien au produit acheter... et là l'horreur, non! il s'agit d'une facture fnac d'octobre 2012 ( comme il me l'avait bien mentionné ) mais le model indiqué est celui de 2012 avec 8go de ram et hd4000! J'appelle donc le vendeur qui me dit que c'est une erreur de la fnac ( je ne le crois pas ) et me dit que la garantie est effective à partir de l'enregistrement du mac ( je le crois toujours pas... ).

Du coup je me retrouve avec un mbpro tout neuf sans facture, et je me demandais si en téléphonant Apple je pouvais bénéficier d'une garantie? Et sinon puis-je bénéficier de l'AppleCare sans facture?

Alors oui j'ai été cucul sur le coup ( ca me désole  ) et je fais donc appel à vous pour me conseiller et me dire quoi faire. Je suis désoler si mon poste est un doublon ou le topic n'est pas adapté à la catégorie!

Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> Du coup je me retrouve avec un mbpro tout neuf sans facture, et je me demandais si en téléphonant Apple je pouvais bénéficier d'une garantie? Et sinon puis-je bénéficier de l'AppleCare sans facture?



Si c'est une fausse facture, on peut penser que la machine est "tombée du camion". Ce qui fait de toi un receleur.

Mais si tu vas porter plainte ou que tu contactes Apple, le risque est que ta machine soit "confisquée" (et tu ne seras pas indemnisé). Et je crains qu'il n'y ait aucune chance pour toi qu'Apple te fournisse une facture ou que tu puisses acheter un Apple care.

Du coup je me garderai bien de te donner un quelconque conseil


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2012)

Comme dit *Sly54*, ça va être coton de clarifier ta situation. Par défaut, tu n'auras aucun recours !

Perso, ce que je ferais en premier, c'est de contacter le vendeur en lui signifiant que tu souhaites être remboursé car la facture n'est pas bonne. S'il refuse, tu lui signifie gentiment que tu vas aller porter *plainte à la Gendarmerie avec une demande d'enquête de la provenance du matériel* _(ça peut faire flipper)_. Mais tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup d'alternative.


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour votre attention,

en fait c'est pas une "fausse" facture mais une facture du nouveau model et non de celui que j'ai actuellement ). Puis je ne pense pas que le vendeur m'aurait répondu après l'achat au téléphone si c'était un appareil volé ( sauf si c'est un grand mythomane .... ou sauf si je suis un grand pigeon  ) enfin c'est vraiment vraiment bizarre parce qu'il n'a jamais eu l'attitude d'un escroc...

Puis ca me parait trop grossier, si c'était une fausse facture il aurait au moins mit les bonnes informations relatives aux caractestiques du MAC

Mais admettons que le produit ne soit pas volé ( en fait je l'espère vraiment pas  ), que puis-je faire? Mais si il avait été volé le produit aurait été "bloquer" non? Ou sinon puis-je enregistrer mon produit sur Apple? ( ya un système d'enregistrement d'appareil j'ai vu )

qu'en pensez vous? 

Merci encore!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Octobre 2012)

+1 avec Sly54

Comment veux-tu qu'un Mac qui n'est jamais sorti de sa boîte et qui n'a donc jamais été connecté au net puisse être bloqué à distance. 

Si la facture ne correspond pas, il y a escroquerie ou au moins duperie. Et sans même réfléchir bien loin, on peut se demander pourquoi vendre un Mac toujours sous scellé alors que la FNAC offre (me semble-t-il en France) un droit de rétractation de 15 jours. D'ailleurs un grand nombre de magasins acceptent de reprendre un produit s'il n'a pas été ouvert... 

Accessoirement, je vois mal une boutique comme la FNAC se tromper sur la facture entre un modèle 2011 et un modèle 2012. Ladite facture est-elle au moins au nom du vendeur ? Tu l'as payé combien en dessous du prix de la facture ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (13 Octobre 2012)

Comment veux tu bloquer un ordi volé? Le truc est neuf et scellé, je vois pas comment il pourrait être bloqué. Sinon pour l'apparence d'escroc, nos hommes politiques n'ont pas l'air d'escrocs mais croit moi que tu peux pas faire pire.
Fais comme sly et locke te le conseille, tu le menaces de porter plainte et si ça marche pas, et bien j'espère pour toi que le mbp durera le plus longtemps possible sans broncher. Courage à toi mec!


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

Salut Pascal, il n'y a pas de nom sur la facture... et je l'ai payé 1100
dois-je enregistrer mon produit ici "http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php" pour savoir si j'ai une garantie ou je ne dois absolument pas le faire?

je ne sais pas quoi faire j'suis déboussolé je ne m'attendais vraiment pas a c'que vous me dites tout cela 

à l'aidee 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h25 ----------

Mais selon vous il y a 100% de chances que le produit soit volé??? C'est impossible qu'il ne le soit pas???


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> Salut Pascal, il n'y a pas de nom sur la facture... et je l'ai payé 1100
> dois-je enregistrer mon produit ici "http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php" pour savoir si j'ai une garantie ou je ne dois absolument pas le faire?
> 
> je ne sais pas quoi faire j'suis déboussolé je ne m'attendais vraiment pas a c'que vous me dites tout cela
> ...



ici c'est mieux : 

https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do

En même temps ils en savent strictement rien de ce qui c'est passé. Pas de quoi être déboussolée, tu as le nom prénom du mec ... Bref.



> *plainte à la Gendarmerie avec une demande d'enquête de la provenance du matériel*


Mouais moi on me dit ça, je rigole. 

Et juste pour information hein, on peut pas parler de recel. Et tu n'es pas du tout un receleur ... 



> Comme dit *Sly54*, ça va être coton de clarifier ta situation. Par défaut, tu n'auras aucun recours !


Ah bon ? J'étais persuadé que en France il y avait une responsabilité contractuelle moi, il s'agit d'une vente => responsabilité contractuelle, article 1134 du code civil et 1116 du code civil. Avec les échanges, la fausse facture, et si il a l'identité du vendeur réel, rien de plus simple pour le débiteur de prouver que le créancier a voulu tromper le débiteur.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2012)

C'est un peu vrai tout ça, mais dans tous les cas de figure il faut porter plainte, soit au commissariat, soit à la Gendarmerie. Comment un acheteur lambda peut, déjà prouver qu'il est lésé, ensuite auprès de qui se fera t'il défendre et récupérer son argent sans déposer de plainte ? Le vendeur qui répond que l'erreur de la facture est une erreur de la FNAC ? Heu, je n'y crois pas.

L'adresse du vendeur est-elle la sienne ? Son identité, bref, toutes ses coordonnées sont-elles bonnes ? Donc, ce n'est pas si idiot d'aller porter plainte à la Gendarmerie.

Personne ne va l'accuser de recel, mais le problème est que c'est tout bénéfice pour le vendeur. Quand à l'acheteur, notre ami *rexon*, il va se retrouver sans garantie avec impossibilité de prendre un Apple Care ! A 1100 &#8364;, ça met un peu les boules. 

On ne connait pas les tenants et aboutissants de l'origine exacte de ce matériel. Si un jour le numéro de série est déclaré volé et se retrouve dans la base de données de Apple : le matériel sera verrouillé.


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

bonjour à tous,

lorsque j'entre le num de serie sur le site d'Apple il me dit qu'il est incapable de savoir quand le produit a t'il été acheter et que je dois envoyé une facture d'achat ...

le grand hic que je dois préciser c'est que j'ai pas l'identité du vendeur... ouioui... tellement "éblouis" par le produit et la supercherie j'en ai oublié de lui demander sa carte d'identité ...
Je ne possède que l'annonce que j'ai screenshoté et son numero de téléphone ( messagerie donne sur "bienvenue dans les bars à mobile" -> s'agit il de cartes prépayées? )

j'ai peur d'aller a la gendarmerie et me voir mon matériel confisqué sans retour sur l'investissement...

il me parait donc impossible d'avoir une garantie et apparemment la meilleure solution reste de garder le produit y prendre soin et si il tombe en panne allez chez un réparateur du coin?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> j'ai peur d'aller a la gendarmerie et me voir mon matériel confisqué sans retour sur l'investissement...


C'est le risque, en effet




rexon a dit:


> il me parait donc impossible d'avoir une garantie et apparemment la meilleure solution reste de garder le produit y prendre soin et si il tombe en panne allez chez un réparateur du coin?


C'est effectivement moins "risqué" que l'idée ci dessus


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2012)

La vente à eu lieu où ? A son domicile, dans un café ?


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2012)

Si Apple ne peut déterminer la date d'achat, c'est qu'il n'a jamais été acheté (ni par un revendeur -première date qui est mise à jour suite à la revente au client final-, ni directement à Apple par un client final).
C'est donc, peut-être, une machine subtilisée sur le circuit de distribution. 

Une machine sans date d'achat (et preuve) est une machine sans garantie (et sans extention possible de garantie). Pire, avec FindMyMac (et les protocoles utilisés), Apple peut tout à fait détecter ta machine, voir qu'elle correspond à un numéro de machine perdue/volée et la verrouiller à distance (via la même procédure que quand un utilisateur souhaite bloquer sa machine perdue/volée via FindMyMac). Quoiqu'il en soit, si ce serait facile à mettre en place de manière automatique, je ne crois pas qu'ils s'embêtent avec ça.

Donc, pas de garantie et aucun réparateur agréé ne la prendra en charge (car impossibilité de vérifier le statut de cette machine auprès d'Apple).


Tu l'as payé comment ton vendeur?


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

Merci à vous,

on a fait l'achat dans un café... et je l'ai payé en full cash..!


je crois qu'il me reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que ma machine ne tombe pas en panne... en gros j'ai payé une machine 1100&#8364; sans aucune garantie, ca fais vraiment chers du coup


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> je crois qu'il me reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que ma machine ne tombe pas en panne... en gros j'ai payé une machine 1100 sans aucune garantie, ca fais vraiment chers du coup



On appelle ça un jetable. :rateau:

D'autre part, je ne crois pas que les MBP de 2012 soient équipés de HD 3000.


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

je n'ai d'autres choix que de le garder! Mais maintenant avec ce que vous me dites j'ai peur que mon Mac se voit verouiller dans le futur?  Pensez vous que ca puisse arriver? Ou comme je l'ai déjà activé a mon nom il ne sera jamais non???

je fais maintenant appel à vos lumières pour me *rassurer* sur la bête si possible... comme c'est la première machine à la pomme de ma vie.

est-il vrai qu'ils tombent vraiment "jamais" en panne? je veux dire par là faut il etre vraiment poisseux pour avoir une panne ( en admettant que j'y prenne soin ) ? 
Sinon quelles sont les pannes les plus fréquentes?
Pensez vous que je n'aurez pas de soucis avec jusque la fin de mes études? ( 4-5ans )

je vous remercie encore


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2012)

Pour le numéro de série, cela ne veut pas dire grand chose. Un Mac que j'ai acheté  sur le refurb il y a quelques années à toujours refusé de s'inscrire. 
Du coup j'ai laissé tomber. 

Dis toi qu'il y a quand même peu de "chances" pour que ce Mac tombe en panne la première année. 
Mon plus ancien Mac à 21 ans. Il tourne toujours comme une horloge. Je l'ai fait initialiser une poignée de disquettes il y a 3 jours. 
Mon PowerBook G4 17 pouces de 2004 tourne chaque jour sans avoir jamais eu le moindre pépin.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> jest-il vrai qu'ils tombent vraiment "jamais" en panne? je veux dire par là faut il etre vraiment poisseux pour avoir une panne ( en admettant que j'y prenne soin ) ?
> Sinon quelles sont les pannes les plus fréquentes?
> Pensez vous que je n'aurez pas de soucis avec jusque la fin de mes études? ( 4-5ans )


Personne ne peut te répondre

En gros, il y a les mauvaises séries (les condensateurs qui gonflent, les cartes video Nvidia qui lâchent) : là ça serait pas de bol pour toi, car de temps en temps Apple reconnait le pb et prend en charge la panne, même après la fin de la garantie.

Ensuite il y a des pannes "normales" : un dd qui meurt. Il suffit dans ce cas de changer le dd.

Et puis la panne "pas de bol" par ex. de la carte mère. Là ça coute cher, très (trop ?) cher


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2012)

Le mieux c'est d'aller voir dans un APP store dans un premier temps. 

Ensuite ce qu'il faut savoir : 
En aucun cas tu dois restituer le bien à APPLE où autre propriétaire, si tu es déclaré de bonne foi, APPLE doit te rembourser avant de récupérer l'ordinateur. Ensuite c'est APPLE qui doit porter plainte contre le voleur pour être remboursé. Toi tu peux également porter plainte sur le fondement de la responsabilité civile (préjudice morale, perte d'une chance ....) et non contractuelle dans ce cas. Je fais vite mais le site aussi peut être poursuivi. Attention car je te dis le principe, il suffit que ton macbook pro soit une pièce à conviction (braquage ...) et là c'est la police qui le garde. 

Pour la garantie c'est un autre problème, c'est plutôt à toi de voir ce que tu comptes faire maintenant.


----------



## rexon (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

je pense tenir une bonne nouvelle, j'ai à nouveau essayer 
https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do 
avec une date différente (1 mars 2012 ) et à ma grande surprise ca a marcher... du coup je me retrouve avec un macbook garantie jusque mars 2013, ce qui me laisse le temps d'économiser pour un applecare :rose:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je pense tenir une bonne nouvelle, j'ai à nouveau essayer
> https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do
> avec une date différente (1 mars 2012 ) et à ma grande surprise ca a marcher... du coup je me retrouve avec un macbook garantie jusque mars 2013, ce qui me laisse le temps d'économiser pour un applecare :rose:



Bah voilà il y avait pas de quoi paniquer .... Et si tu as un doute passe quand même voir l'apple store .


----------



## rexon (14 Octobre 2012)

merci à vous!

du coup je me retrouve avec un mbpro late 2011 neuf sous garantie jusqu'au 1er mars 2013. J'aurais pas de soucis si j'achète un Applecare (ebay/leboncoin) sans facture de l'appareil?


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2012)

rexon a dit:


> merci à vous!
> 
> du coup je me retrouve avec un mbpro late 2011 neuf sous garantie jusqu'au 1er mars 2013. J'aurais pas de soucis si j'achète un Applecare (ebay/leboncoin) sans facture de l'appareil?



Euh sur ebay/leboncoin, tu peux avoir un souci avec l'apple care.

Sinon pas besoin de facture pour l'apple care.

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu besoin de montrer ma facture dans un apple store.


----------



## rexon (14 Octobre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Euh sur ebay/leboncoin, tu peux avoir un souci avec l'apple care.
> 
> Sinon pas besoin de facture pour l'apple care.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu besoin de montrer ma facture dans un apple store.




Ah c'est cool ça! On peut avoir des soucis si on a juste acheter le "code" non? Il suffit de l'acheter en version boite etc.. non?


----------



## jack-from-souss (14 Octobre 2012)

Achète le en version boite et neuf si tu veux éviter une nouvelle frayeur. Beaucoup d'arnaques sur ebay.


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2012)

Apple a déjà refusé des ApleCare vendus soldés dans les magasin Carrefour (lors de la présentation de la facture d'achat après l'enregistrement en ligne).

Toi, tu aimes les risques, non? Dans ce cas il faut aussi les assumer


----------



## rexon (14 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Toi, tu aimes les risques, non? Dans ce cas il faut aussi les assumer


un peu inutile ... j'fais que me renseigné

okay merci j'acheterai sur le site.


----------



## jack-from-souss (14 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Apple a déjà refusé des ApleCare vendus soldés dans les magasin Carrefour (lors de la présentation de la facture d'achat après l'enregistrement en ligne).
> 
> Toi, tu aimes les risques, non? Dans ce cas il faut aussi les assumer



 Z'ont le droit de faire ça?


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2012)

Voir à partir du post 17: http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/question-sur-apple-care-635702.html


----------



## rexon (14 Octobre 2012)

ca a l'air d'être un peu la loterie avec le reply d'en bas ..


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2012)

Oui, et pourtant facture de Carrefour à l'appui.
(Donc t'en déduiras ce que tu veux concernant le risque pris avec un AC sorti d'eBay ou Leboncoin...)


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2012)

Je confirme aussi que pour la validation de mon Apple Care, j'ai du envoyé un .pdf de la facture de mon iMac par email.


----------



## rexon (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

tout d'abord je tiens a dire que je suis super heureux de ma première machine Mac, c'est vrai que ca en jète!
Mais j'ai un petit soucis ( oui encore! ) :
Est-ce normal que la batterie a chargée à 100% ne tienne qu'entre 3 et 4 heures ( surf internet à peine! ) et luminosité en desous de la moitié ( je suis sur mountain lion ). Dois-je emmener ma machine dans un apple store ou c'est normal?

Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## t-bo (17 Octobre 2012)

Si le surf internet contient des vidéos YouTube / Flash oui c'est normal.  Bienvenue chez Mac 

Mais y'a beaucoup d'autres paramètres à prendre en compte et ce que tu fais vraiement.

De toute façon je pense que c'est "normal", un défaut de batterie à l'ouverture ca n'existe presque pas.


----------



## Gz' (18 Octobre 2012)

Pour verifier la garantie de ton mac,  va dans me menu pomme (en haut a gauche) > À propos de ce mac > Plus d'info puis l'onglet tout à droite il y a un lien vers le site d'Apple qui va te dire l'état de ta garantie. Pour Apple il n'y a pas besoin de la facture pour la garantie, suffit de l'amener dans un réparateur agrée, il ne demandent jamais la facture.


----------



## hledu (21 Octobre 2012)

Un acheteur d'un produit volé ne peut être inculpé de recel par un juge que si les caractéristiques de la vente ne pouvait que l'amener à suspecter l'origine du produit.

En l'espèce, un tarif de 1100 pour un MBP n'a rien d'anormal. Donc pas d'inquiétude. Par contre, un modèle d'ancienne génération proposé comme neuf non déballé aurait pu poser question.

Le mieux à mon sens est effectivement de l'enregistrer auprès d'Apple puisque c'est possible et de l'utiliser régulièrement, la bonne foi de l'acheteur ne pouvant, a priori, être mise en doute.

A+


----------



## marctiger (22 Octobre 2012)

Pour ce qui concerne la batterie et son autonomie, avant même de l'utiliser il faut la calibrer, l'étalonner, afin qu'elle ait une optimisation maximum !

Regardes l'aide sur cette page :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookpro/batteries_power/

Ah oui... aussi un Site plein d'explications :

http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Octobre 2012)

marctiger a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne la batterie et son autonomie, avant même de l'utiliser il faut la calibrer, l'étalonner, afin qu'elle ait une optimisation maximum !
> 
> Regardes l'aide sur cette page :
> 
> ...


 



> *Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées*
> 
> Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; il nest donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure détalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries.




Ca fait quand même 3 ans que les batteries sont fixes et qu'il ne faut pas faire d'étalonnage...


----------



## marctiger (22 Octobre 2012)

Ooops... sorry, j'en suis encore avec mon portable de 2006, pas trop fait attention à ce "détail" !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Octobre 2012)

Il faudrait faire attention parce qu'un calibrage tel que décrit dans les vieux documents sur une batterie fixe fait perdre facilement 5% de santé et donc de capacité...


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2012)

La batterie est pré-étalonnée à l'achat, certes.

Ce qui n'empêche pas les calibrages par la suite (afin que le %tage affiché continue de refleter le %tage réel -et d'éviter justement de se retrouver avec une batterie vidée complétement alors que le controleur de batteri epensait qu'il restait des %tages-).

La procédure est toujours d'actualité et reste conseillée en 2012: http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11078?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> La batterie est pré-étalonnée à l'achat, certes.
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas les calibrages par la suite (afin que le %tage affiché continue de refleter le %tage réel -et d'éviter justement de se retrouver avec une batterie vidée complétement alors que le controleur de batteri epensait qu'il restait des %tages-).
> 
> La procédure est toujours d'actualité et reste conseillée en 2012: http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11078?viewlocale=fr_FR


 

Tellement d'actualité qu'on peut lire ceci (extrait de ton lien, second paragraphe)² :
*Si votre ordinateur Mac portable est doté dune batterie intégrée, vous navez pas besoin de létalonner.*

Enfin, l'étalonnage ne sert à rien vu que l'autonomie est donnée sur base de la mesure directe du courant débité et de la tension. Etalonner une batterie, c'est aussi ridicule qu'aller vider un plein pour connaître la consommation de sa voiture ou la capacité de son réservoir. C'est d'autant plus ridicule que ces consommations varient selon l'usage. 

Ce n'est pas parce qu'à l'époque les machines stockaient une valeur de charge maximale de batterie dans une EEPROM et donnaient l'autonomie au prorata de la charge restante qu'il en est toujours ainsi. Maintenant, il y a un processeur qui pilote la batterie cellules par cellule et on peut connaitre à tout moment la tension et l'ampérage et donc la puissance et la charge. Ces infos sont mêmes visibles facilement via OS X sans outil tiers. 

Une vidéo d'Apple sur son site lors du lancement des Mac avec batterie inamovible le montre clairement. Ce qui est valable à la charge, l'est à la décharge vu qu'un processeur pilote les cellules. La voilà sur Youtbue : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6lLdFxiZPc

Il est quand même temps de mettre un terme à une série de pratiques datant du siècle dernier ou du début des années 00 qui sont devenues depuis plusieurs années des croyances populaires aussi tenaces que néfastes. Donc non, il ne faut pas étalonner une batterie sauf si on a envie de lui inffliger des dommages.

² : Ca me fait toujours penser au test qui demande de lire toutes les questions avant de commencer à répondre...


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2012)

Il n'est donc plus conseillé non plus que les cellules soient "stimulées" de temps à autre pour les garder "en vie"? (je me renseigne, hein)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Octobre 2012)

C'est la seule contrainte restante des batteries modernes. Il faut au moins utiliser la batterie une ou deux fois par mois sans la décharger complètement (en tout cas jamais jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur se coupe). Un cycle d'entretient consiste à utiliser la batterie jusqu'à un peu moins de 10% (afin de garder une marge de sécurité) et ensuite procéder à une recharge d'une traite jusqu'à 100%. Idéalement sans utiliser la machine afin de faciliter la tâche du contrôleur dans la recharge. 


Les informations systèmes donnent :


```
Informations de la batterie*:

  Informations sur le modèle:
  Nº de série:	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
  Fabricant :	SMP
  Nom de lappareil:	zzzzzzzzzzz
  Pack Lot Code:	0
  PCB Lot Code:	0
  Version du programme interne:	511
  Révision du matériel:	3
  Révision de pile:	1150
  Informations sur la charge:
  Charge restante (mAh):	8153
  Charge complète:	Oui
  En cours de chargement:	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh):	8580
  Informations sur la santé:
  Comptage de cycles:	14
  Conditions:	Normal
  Batterie installée:	Oui
  [B]Intensité de courant (mA):	-984[/B]
  [B]Tension (mV):	12212[/B]
```

-984 * 12212 = 12,016608 Watts (consommation instantanée) avec grosso modo 95 Wh de capacité à pleine charge, ça donne une autonomie approximative de 8 heures quand on débranche un Retina. Si on tirait fortement dans la machine au même moment, le courant grimpe par exemple à 5000 mA et 5 * 12, ça donne 60 Watts et on se retrouverait avec 96 Wh / 60 Watt =  1 heure 36 minutes d'autonomie affichée. Juste pour info, un MacBook Pro 15,4 2012 peut bouffer jusqu'à 7 A en 12 volts soit une consommation de presque 84 Watts...

La charge restante est aussi connue (8153 mAh). Ces valeurs sont régulièrement actualisées car mesurées en permanence par le circuit de pilotage de la batterie. Il suffit de faire CMD + R pour les voir évoluer. D'autres facteurs sont aussi pris en compte comme la température (visible via iStat Pro par exemple, iStat menu donne même la tension par cellule). Tout n'est pas affiché dans les infos système et le calcul de décharge est complexe vu que la tension de la batterie va baisser au fur et à mesure. 

Bref, vu que le système connait tout le temps les tensions, amperages, ampères-heure et températures via des capteurs/sondes, il n'y a aucune raison de calibrer quoi que ce soit. Une batterie d'un portable n'a rien de mystérieux, c'est de la physique, de la chimie et de l'électricité et de simples règles de trois pour estimer l'autonomie. Vu que l'ampérage peut varier de moins de 1 A et grimper jusqu'à ~7 A, l'autonomie estimée peut fluctuer de 1 à 7 (entre la machine au repos et la machine à pleine charge, ie en rendu 3D sur le CPU et le GPU).


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ² : Ca me fait toujours penser au test qui demande de lire toutes les questions avant de commencer à répondre...



Et comme beaucoup passe à travers, ça donne ce genre de message. Mais bon, sur le fond les réponses que tu apportes permettent de démystifier une bonne fois pour toutes ce problème. Encore faut-il que certains fassent l'effort de lire jusqu'au bout.


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un cycle d'entretient consiste à utiliser la batterie jusqu'à un peu moins de 10% (afin de garder une marge de sécurité) et ensuite procéder à une recharge d'une traite jusqu'à 100%.



C'est donc très proche de la calibration (en terme de manipulation)...

Le terme "calibration" est juste abusif mais en fait... tu fais la même chose dans ton "cycle d'entretien" 
(sauf qu'au lieu de laisser la machine se mettre en veille prolongée à 5%, tu la recharges à "un peu moins de 10%")


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

On est d'accord, la manoeuvre est proche. La différence vient effectivement d'un vidage partiel alors que les articles qui font référence à un calibrage parlent de vider totalement la batterie. On attribue aussi faussement à un calibrage un affichage correct de l'autonomie restante, ce qui n'est pas le cas. En outres, d'aucuns conseillent systématiquement un "calibrage" quand l'autonomie est réduite alors que la seule chose sensée à faire est trouver le processus qui monopolise le processeur et conduit à une consommation anormale et donc une autonomie réduite. 

Pour en revenir aux batteries intelligente : 







On voit clairement le circuit de pilotage.


----------



## rexon (27 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses ^^

Mais du coup que dois-je faire? J'vous avoue que j'ai du mal a suivre


----------



## rexon (9 Novembre 2012)

a 100% et luminosité max il m'affiche 3h et quelques:rose:


----------



## rexon (9 Novembre 2012)

Et là en charge maximum avec 1/10 en luminosité il me dit 4h15


----------



## Maxoubx (9 Novembre 2012)

reste sur le cpu intel et non sur la CG aussi , ca veut rien dire de regarder comme ça la durée, utilise normalement et au final tu fais le point, les estimations ...


----------



## Lou66 (3 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir les amis, je rebondis sur ce vieux message car bizarrement je n'en vois pas d'autres sur le net parlant de ce sujet et problème.. or comme Rexon, je viens de me faire avoir avec un macbook pro neuf sous blister et une facture regardée trop vite.. Comme lui, j'ai pu mettre en marche le macbook avec mon identifiant Apple (et il marche très bien !), et comme à lui le serveur me dit "date d'achat non valide" quand j'ai voulu activé la garantie et l'ajouter à mes produits (iPhone, iPad etc...).. mais ce n'est pas fini et c'est là que ça se corse et que ça m'inquiète... Face à ce problème, comme j'en ai l'habitude car je suis sous apple care pour un autre macbook, j'ai demandé hier à l'assistance de m'appeler pour m'aider à résoudre le problème et comme rien n'y faisait, on m'a demandé d'envoyer la facture, ce que j'ai fait et se faisant, j'ai compris l'arnaque en faisant quelques vérifications trop tard. La "Centrale Nord" qui a délivré la facture n'est pas un magasin physique (malgré le beau papier à entête qui m'a trompé) mais juste l'adresse d'un siège social dans un quartier glauque d'une entreprise de "commerce en gros de matériel informatique"... Bref... la facture est partie chez Apple car j'étais et je suis de bonne fois... mais je me demande bien ce qu'il va se passer maintenant ???.. Au pire tant pis pour la garantie, mais est ce que je risque de me faire réquisitionner ou bloquer le macbook ???... J'aurai la réponse officielle demain sans doute puisque tout ceci date d'hier, samedi, fin d'après midi, et que le conseiller m'a promis de me recontacter au plus tard lundi.. mais depuis hier soir j'angoisse un peu, si l'un de vous s'y connait et me m'apporter une réponse rassurante je dormirai mieux ! merci pour vos avis ou conseils, Loulou


----------



## mat1696 (12 Juillet 2016)

Alors? Tu as reçu une réponse?


----------

